# Livery kirkintilloch area?



## Lajc91 (19 March 2018)

Anyone recommend livery suggestions in kirky area? 

Must be able to provide part livery with some form of winter turnout even hardstanding
Have floodlit school 
Semi reasonable hacking 

As far as I am aware redmoss is always full and muirhead in lennoxtown isn't for me but can anyone recommend other yards at all or is that them all? &#128514;


----------



## Ollie83 (3 April 2018)

What about Sauchenhall farm? I currently livery there but will be leaving beginning of May as I'm moving house. Its near the irn bru factory &#128522;


----------

